# Disable Java in browsers



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Due to continued exploits of zero-day vulnerabilities in Oracle's Java application, it is the recommendation of many security experts, as well as the TSF Security Team, that you disable Java in your web browsers.

US-CERT Alert TA13-010A - Oracle Java 7 Security Manager Bypass Vulnerability
Vulnerability Note VU#625617 - Java 7 fails to restrict access to privileged code
How to turn off Java on your browser – and why you should do it now | Naked Security


Oracle has now included a way to disable Java in all browsers. Starting with version j7u10 there is now the capability to disable Java in your web browsers.

Detailed instructions are here:
How do I disable Java in my web browser?

Another option is to uninstall Java completely via your Control Panel. 
How do I uninstall Java on my Windows computer ?

Many home users will not miss it. If you use OpenOffice, play online games or use business applications which require Java, leave it installed but disable it in your web browsers as previously outlined. If an application or website requires it, you should receive a notification indicating that when you attempt to launch that application or access that website.


----------

